# Konfiguration sinnig ?



## |L1n3 (21. September 2007)

Hi
Da mein Schwester ihr altes Sockel A Mainboard den Geist aufgegeben hat (mehrere aufgeplatzte kondensatoren => instabil) und ich noch ein Asrock 775DUAL-VSTA rumliegen habe,  sind nun *folgende Komponenten bestellt worden:
*
_Intel Core 2 Duo E2140 (oder Pentium ? .. ka .. auch egal)
Coolermaster HyperTX 2_

*Diese Sachen werden aus dem alten PC übernommen:*
_Netzteil
Laufwerke\Festplatten
RAM (2* 256 MB DDR333, DDR266(?))
Grafikkarte (nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE)

_Nun ist die Frage: Macht das Sinn diese Komponenten zu kombinieren? Oder sollten sich sogar Probleme einstellen ?
Leistung ist nicht DAS argument, denn meine Schwester ist eigentlich sehr anspruchslos. Natürlich ist ihr ein schneller PC auch lieber als ein langsamer 

Da das Mainboard FSB1066 Voll unterstützt wären evtl. sogar 528 Mhz mehr für den E2140 drinne.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2007)

Die Graka ist zwar für Spiele nicht zu gebrauchen aber zumindest "stört" sie den Prozessor bei Encoding Aufgaben etc. nicht. 
Ganz im Gegensatz zum Prozessor der bei Ram unter DDR400 wohl relativ stark ausgebremst wird.


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2007)

Thema wurde von mir verschoben, geht ja um eine PC Zusammenstellung -> Hardware > Sonstiges


----------



## Marbus16 (21. September 2007)

Lass mal, kauf lieber ein neues Sockel A Board für 30 oder 50e. Das ASRock K7VT4A Pro hatte ich selber, sooo schlecht isses mal gar nicht. Dann gibts noch ein anderes mATX Board auf SiS-Basis, aber das macht nur nen FSB von max. 166MHz mit. Außerdem sollen mehrere user damit pProbleme gehabt haben.

Einfach in Geizhals auf Mainboards, AMD Sockel A klicken


----------



## |L1n3 (21. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Lass mal, kauf lieber ein neues Sockel A Board für 30 oder 50e. Das ASRock K7VT4A Pro hatte ich selber, sooo schlecht isses mal gar nicht. Dann gibts noch ein anderes mATX Board auf SiS-Basis, aber das macht nur nen FSB von max. 166MHz mit. Außerdem sollen mehrere user damit pProbleme gehabt haben.
> 
> Einfach in Geizhals auf Mainboards, AMD Sockel A klicken


Altes Mainboard war ein ASUS K7N8X-XE, nochmal ein neues Sockel A kommt nicht in frage, weil meine Schwester ein wenig mehr speed wollte und weil ich ja das ASROCK-board hier noch liegen habe. Investition ist nebenbei 83  ..(CPU+Kühler)
Also wenn ihr da keine Probleme seht, dann finde ich die konfiguration doch recht gut eingefädelt


----------



## Klutten (21. September 2007)

...du hast mit dem Sockel 775 Board und deinen 83 auf jeden Fall eine Basis auf die man aufbauen kann. Sollte deine Schwester es wollen kannst du den Speicher und die Grafikkarte immer noch mal tauschen. Es läuft ja nicht weg. Den Kühler hättest du aber von deiner Investitionsliste streichen sollen. Der Lüfter der Boxed-Variante ist sehr leise und ausreichend dimensioniert. So hast du meiner Meinung nach den richtigen Schritt gemacht, aber ~20 zu viel ausgegeben.


----------



## |L1n3 (21. September 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...du hast mit dem Sockel 775 Board und deinen 83 auf jeden Fall eine Basis auf die man aufbauen kann. Sollte deine Schwester es wollen kannst du den Speicher und die Grafikkarte immer noch mal tauschen. Es läuft ja nicht weg. Den Kühler hättest du aber von deiner Investitionsliste streichen sollen. Der Lüfter der Boxed-Variante ist sehr leise und ausreichend dimensioniert. So hast du meiner Meinung nach den richtigen Schritt gemacht, aber ~20 zu viel ausgegeben.


Oke Vielen Dank 
Zu dem Lüfter: Ich glaube die CPU ist tray, auch wenn es doch ungewöhnlich ist bei Intel... aber MIX bietet noch eine Boxed-Variante an also wird die anderen wohl eine tray sein.


----------

